# why a power head?



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

someone gave me a power head. i have no idea what it is. would i have any use for it on a 10 gallon with betta and black neons?
or a 5.5 with a few platies? or my 5.5 divided with two bettas?

it says "power head 550"


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.aquariumguys.com/penguin550.html

No need for it in a 10gal tank.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i should sell it on the auctions


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

or keep it for a bigger tank.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i wish i was getting a bigger tank in the next few years!

the box has never even been open


----------



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

You dont have a need for it right now but honestly i would keep it i had one given to me and i bought a canister filter for it. Its home is in my 75 gallon it helps circulate water and its a heck of a filter id say now lol what would you sell it for if you wanted to im looking for a few i am getting ready to set up a salt tank and just am getting parts slowly.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i wouldnt want to sell it for more than 10 bucks. but i think i am going to keep it


----------

